# Please Show Me How to Fix This...(Testimony)



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

Those were my words today, as I walked away from paying the cashier for my purchase at Whole Foods store today.  I was almost in tears, but I kept moving so as not to block the aisle from others leaving the store.

The Incident:

As I was putting my card back into my wallet, I somehow dropped my CD player on the floor; and it fell into pieces.  All I could do was pick up each piece and place them into my bag.  

My CD player is vital for my studies, and to see it in pieces was a scare.  Yes, it's a material thing that can very easily be replaced, but the timing of this wasn't conducive to my schedule or my music studies. 

Leaving the store, almost in tears, I sat on a park bench near the store and while looking at the pieces. I prayed, "Lord, please show me how to fix this."

And He did.  He showed me the damage and how to put it back together.  It works perfectly.     Praise God.  All I could do was thank Him with all of my heart.

Now to each of you, nothing is too hard for the Lord.  Nothing.  Whatever it is in your life that needs to be fixed, just ask Him, "Lord, please show me how to fix this."  And He will.  No matter how big or how small, God will take care of it.  Yes He will.   

Don't you just love Him?  Even if it wasn't fixed, I'd still Love God anyway. 

Blessings Everyone. :heart2:


----------



## alexstin (Sep 12, 2007)

Awwww, I love it. The Father truly cares about the "small things".


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great testimony, Shimmie.  But ummmm...I think it's time for you to get a MP3 player (preferably an IPOD).God is faithful!  Imm 
 a put you on my prayer list for that one.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 12, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Great testimony, Shimmie.  But ummmm..*.I think it's time for you to get a MP3 player (preferably an IPOD)*.God is faithful!  Imm
> a put you on my prayer list for that one.



I'll confess. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 12, 2007)

alexstin said:


> I'll confess. I was thinking the same thing.


 

heeheehee...IPOD shuffle refurbished $39
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can't beat that with a bat... You won't have to worry about dropping this, Shimmie.  It clips on to just about anything.  I have the hot pink one.  People always stare at it.


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 12, 2007)

This is just another example of how He cares for us. I love Him with all my heart and I especially love hearing about the ways He manifests Himself in our daily lives.


----------



## star (Sep 12, 2007)

Amen, God will fix what is broken.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> heeheehee...IPOD shuffle refurbished $39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pastor A. Sweet Mocha and Daaiyah...*thank you  God is truely awesome.

Mocha and Pastor A, you two are too funny   You're both right, I do need an iPod or an MP3 player.  I go through a lot of music CD's.  I have them stored on my computer on Windows Media.  This is where I 'rip' them and save them on my computer.  

Thanks Angels...I'll keep you posted on my new purchase.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> This is just another example of how He cares for us. I love Him with all my heart and I especially love hearing about the ways He manifests Himself in our daily lives.


Amen Daaiyah.  God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

star said:


> Amen, God will fixed.


Hey Darlin,    Indeed He will...


----------



## shalom (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you for the beautiful testimony.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

shalom said:


> Thank you for the beautiful testimony.


God bless you Precious Peace of God ..."Shalom"


----------



## golden bronze (Sep 13, 2007)

What an awesome  testimony! Praise God. I pray that your music studies be blessed and magnified for the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2007)

golden bronze said:


> What an awesome testimony! Praise God. I pray that your music studies be blessed and magnified for the Lord.


Thank you Golden Bronze...  

All I can do is 'tearfully' praise Him. It is truly a testimony to when things look impossible to fix, God is still able and He will. It's not so much about the CD player, it's so much more about His love for us that even the 'little' things that matter, mean even more to Him. 

God bless you...


----------



## kimistry (Sep 15, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Golden Bronze...
> 
> All I can do is 'tearfully' praise Him. It is truly a testimony to when things look impossible to fix, God is still able and He will. It's not so much about the CD player, *it's so much more about His love for us that even the 'little' things that matter, mean even more to Him.*
> 
> God bless you...


 
ITA.  Thank you for this testimony.  "Lord, please show me how to fix this" is just the prayer I need in my life right now.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2007)

kimistry said:


> ITA. Thank you for this testimony. "Lord, please show me how to fix this" is just the prayer I need in my life right now.


 
Kimistry, I am so glad you were blessed.     Whatever it is that needs to be fixed in your life, I set myself in full agreement with God, that He has already done so, just for you.

We never know how God will use the events that occur in our lives.  Who kniew that my CD player (once in parts) would be used to inspire anyone? I didn't .   

I think that it was I who was more 'broken' than the CD player itsself at the time it fell apart. .  Yet God 'fixed' *me* in my faith in Him...to yet still trust Him even when it looks hopeless and unrepairable; and especially when I didn't have a clue on what to do...except........'Ask' Him, "Lord how do I fix this?"   

Oh bless Him...Praise the name of Jesus forever and ever, Amen!

God bless you Kimistry.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Sep 18, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Those were my words today, as I walked away from paying the cashier for my purchase at Whole Foods store today. I was almost in tears, but I kept moving so as not to block the aisle from others leaving the store.
> 
> The Incident:
> 
> ...


 

Yes indeed!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2007)

Nazarite27 said:


> Yes indeed!


  Indeed we DO love Him...Jesus Christ or Lord and Savior.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this.  The other day, I opened my fortune cookie and it said “God can heal a broken heart, but He needs all the pieces!”  This reminds me of your testimony!


----------



## kimistry (Sep 18, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. The other day, I opened my fortune cookie and it said “God can heal a broken heart, but He needs all the pieces!” This reminds me of your testimony!


 
Wow, this is the BEST fortune cookie reading I've ever heard!   Definitely a keeper as a reminder during those down times.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. The other day, I opened my fortune cookie and it said “God can heal a broken heart, but He needs all the pieces!” This reminds me of your testimony!


That's awesome!  

God loves us so much and He always confirms His promises and PERFORMS them.  Always. :heart4:


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 19, 2007)

*Wow, this is great. How fantastic that he shows us these things that seem so simple. Sometimes you would think, "Now, I know God has better things to do than be concerned with me and my little cd player but I will ask anyway." I mean, that is fantastic that he even cares about the little stuff that goes wrong in our lives.*


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Wow, this is great. How fantastic that he shows us these things that seem so simple. Sometimes you would think, "Now, I know God has better things to do than be concerned with me and my little cd player but I will ask anyway." I mean, that is fantastic that he even cares about the little stuff that goes wrong in our lives.*


Hi Chica 
Your post brought forth this scripture... 


_Those who sow in tears shall reap in joy. He who continually goes forth weeping, bearing seed for sowing, shall doubtless come again with rejoicing, bringing his sheaves with him. Psalm 126:5-6 NKJV_

God's word is awesome! He says that we will *DOUBTLESS* come again with rejoicing. Doubtless! We shall rejoice! Praise Him!

I was definitely sowing in tears and God gave me much joy to reap. It's not so much the CD player, it was easy to replace, but it was more that He heard my cry and answered me right there where I was, feeling helpless about the situation. 

God made my situation more important to Him than it was to me. That's how much He loves us. More and more, I'm learning that It's not about the things we possess, but it's all about 'us' and what we mean to Him. He'll use anything to keep aware that He is aware of ....us. 

And to Him I say...."_Precious Lord, how we love you, how we praise you as the highest one to ever praise. Let this day be the Lord's day, for Him to have His glory in us, forever and ever, Amen and Amen."_ 

We are surrounded in His love...day by day, moment to moment.  I don't care what any of you are going through, God promises that you wil DOUBTLESS come again with rejoicing.  

Though you may be in tears right now, for whatever the case or situation may be, know that you are not alone.  You are not crying in a vacuum of despair.  You are not enduring without someone to care.  You are not going to see failure in this.  You will DOUBTLESS come forth with joy.  

The peace of God which defies all stresses of the world and of this life and the enemies which lie within, they are NOT going to win.   Be it financial, marriage challenges, relationships with loved ones, your job or jobs, your Church, your homes, travel and care, your health, your children, *whatever the causes of your tears*, get ready to rejoice for God has promised that you would *Doubtless*, come forth rejoicing. 

He has heard your cry....

His name is *"Jesus".* :heart2:

No "Things" or Any One can replace Him.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 21, 2007)

_"The unfailing love of the Lord never ends! " _

_ ---- Lamentations 3:22 NLT_


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 6, 2011)

God's Love Never Ends.  He's still showing me how to fix things.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this testimony, Shimmie. I agree with all the ladies.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> Thank you for sharing this testimony, Shimmie. I agree with all the ladies.


Thanks loolalooh.  

When I wrote this almost 4 years ago, my CD player had multiple features which the MP3's and Ipods didn't have.  I 'study' music for my choreographies and my CD player allowed me to do more than just 'hear' the music.  

I've since invested in a very nice MP3...but guess what?  I still love my CD player with all of it's feaatures and it's still going strong.  God truly showed me how to 'fix it'.  

Love and hugs to you, sweet angel.  I thank God for 'fixing' all that's been broken in your life as well.  He's such a 'Dad' to us.  Our Abba Father who cares even about the little things.


----------



## Prudent1 (Apr 7, 2011)

@Shimmie,
Thanks for bumping this. It has really ministered to my soul this morning. Nothing like a good reminder/ confirmation.
May God richly bless you for your obedience sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie,
> Thanks for bumping this. It has really ministered to my soul this morning. Nothing like a good reminder/ confirmation.
> May God richly bless you for your obedience sis!



  It reminded me too, Loved one.  

_"I love the Lord, He heard my cry..." _

He hears and answers all of our cries, for we are His children and His love is richly poured out upon us... each of us... We are His...'all'.


----------

